# Uukha limbs??



## DIV

Wow?....I hear crickets chirping. Too bad. I was very curious about this too....
Anyone?


----------



## Borderbows

there is a french Hunting magazine that did a review of them a few months back. We got a copy of the review. but its covered by copyright.
It back to back tested on a Buffalo riser, Formula limbs that is. F7 Foams 64" amo Vs Buffalo Wood core 62" AMO, Uukha HX10s 60" and a set of Hex5s.
the magazine if i remember was "Charc" a french hunting magazine.
The archer in question who wrote the test has been in contact with us recently.


----------



## vtnam007

I'm looking at buying a set of lower poundage for indoor shooting. Please someone with these limbs provide your review.


----------



## TomG

I have a set of UX100. I really like them.

The good:
- very stiff torsionally
- limb tip is integral with the limb, no glued-on part
- they look really cool...

The bad:
- I find them loud even though they are presented as having less vibration
- you need to get new arrows because of the torsion stiffness

I have not been able to test speed. With my PSE Xpression limbs, pulling 43#, I was shooting X10 450 with 100 gr points. With the Uukha, I am shooting 47# and have to use X10 500 with 120 gr points...

Thomas


----------



## Norman2

Hi, Have been researching these limbs and will probably be my next purchase. They were used by several archers
in the London Olympics and just finished 1,2,and 3 at the 2012 French Championship. Photo attached. Regards
Norman2


----------



## Harperman

TomG said:


> I have a set of UX100. I really like them.
> 
> The good:
> - very stiff torsionally
> - limb tip is integral with the limb, no glued-on part
> - they look really cool...
> 
> The bad:
> - I find them loud even though they are presented as having less vibration
> - you need to get new arrows because of the torsion stiffness
> 
> I have not been able to test speed. With my PSE Xpression limbs, pulling 43#, I was shooting X10 450 with 100 gr points. With the Uukha, I am shooting 47# and have to use X10 500 with 120 gr points...
> 
> Thomas


Thomas.....Thanks for the reply...Very stiff in torsional huh??..Sounds great...Loud, not so great, unless these limbs make really good arrow speed, then I can deal with that...Looks like You have increased draw weight 3#, and have changed to a lighter spine arrow, and also a heavier tip weight...This could mean that the Uukha's are slower by a large margin, or that they tune alot differently, then, right??....Do these limbs seem to favor a higher brace height, lower brace height, or pretty much normal range??...Lastly, why would torsional stiffness of a limb affect arrow spine so much??...Limbs with better torsional stiffness would seem to be more forgiving of the release errors, and as such, maybe a lighter spine could tuned well??...I'd be interested in an Apples to Apples testing of these limbs for arrow speed, at the same grains per pound of arrow weight, this might tell a little bit more about them to me.....Thanks again for the reply.................Take care........Jim


----------



## Borderbows

Harperman said:


> Thomas.....Thanks for the reply...Very stiff in torsional huh??..Sounds great...Loud, not so great, unless these limbs make really good arrow speed, then I can deal with that...Looks like You have increased draw weight 3#, and have changed to a lighter spine arrow, and also a heavier tip weight...This could mean that the Uukha's are slower by a large margin, or that they tune alot differently, then, right??....Do these limbs seem to favor a higher brace height, lower brace height, or pretty much normal range??...Lastly, why would torsional stiffness of a limb affect arrow spine so much??...Limbs with better torsional stiffness would seem to be more forgiving of the release errors, and as such, maybe a lighter spine could tuned well??...I'd be interested in an Apples to Apples testing of these limbs for arrow speed, at the same grains per pound of arrow weight, this might tell a little bit more about them to me.....Thanks again for the reply.................Take care........Jim


a good or bad release shows up as a left and right spread. this could be closely alikened to a mixed quiver of spines and a perfect loose. The more the bow string holds its line the more the arrow will travel in a straight when it leaves the bow, be that archer induced or spine induced.

That said, centreshot also effects spine. as does string strand count...


----------



## Harperman

Borderbows said:


> a good or bad release shows up as a left and right spread. this could be closely alikened to a mixed quiver of spines and a perfect loose. The more the bow string holds its line the more the arrow will travel in a straight when it leaves the bow, be that archer induced or spine induced.
> 
> That said, centreshot also effects spine. as does string strand count...


Valid and useful info, Sid!....What's your take on the listed bow/arrow specs being so different on these limbs that the fella posted about??...I'd thunk that heavier draw weight limbs would need more arrow spine, all other things being equal...Then again, limb design and materials are making the old standards and ways of thinking somewhat obsolete, at least it seems that way ....Take care.......Jim


----------



## Borderbows

Well, there could be many things in there too... it seems quite a spine difference for the poundage difference. but thats what is shooting for him. Spine is a personal thing and so are sightmarks, so i wouldnt take much from it. only a chrono in our view tells you speed.

What we have come up with is that bows that are forgiving of spine, are forgiving of release issues. 
Bows that are forgiving of spine are also dificult to tune. They seem to like a wider range of arrows and still be ok. so you have to tune to find weak, and to find stiff and pick the mid point. oppose to a bow that tells you dead on which spine you need, but this bow will also show you clearly where your release went wonky.

Bows that are forgiving are harder to tune which makes hard work of identifing forgiving from sensitive a minefield for the buyer! be on the edge of tune on a forgiving bow and it will appear sensitive.


----------



## TomG

Arrow stiffness is related to the length of the arrow, the poundage of the bow and the amount of paradox (side to side movement of the string). A "cleaner" release will create less paradox and require weaker arrows. Same thing with rotationally stiffer limbs, they create less paradox.

I also found out that they require less off center set-up (plunger).

I ended up at 47# due to the fact that the 500 were still too stiff at 43# and I didn't want to purchase another dozen X10...

As far as brace height, I tried a very wide range and couldn't really tell the difference. I went back to the regular (recommended) one and left it alone. One comment I would have to make is that I would have liked the string groove to be longer. Right now, the string contacts the limbs beyond the groove. This might explain the noise.


----------



## TomG

Borderbows said:


> Well, there could be many things in there too... it seems quite a spine difference for the poundage difference. but thats what is shooting for him. Spine is a personal thing and so are sightmarks, so i wouldnt take much from it. only a chrono in our view tells you speed.
> 
> What we have come up with is that bows that are forgiving of spine, are forgiving of release issues.
> Bows that are forgiving of spine are also dificult to tune. They seem to like a wider range of arrows and still be ok. so you have to tune to find weak, and to find stiff and pick the mid point. oppose to a bow that tells you dead on which spine you need, but this bow will also show you clearly where your release went wonky.
> 
> Bows that are forgiving are harder to tune which makes hard work of identifing forgiving from sensitive a minefield for the buyer! be on the edge of tune on a forgiving bow and it will appear sensitive.


That would explain what I experienced. I have had the hardest time tuning the bow since I have had those limbs... It didn't help that I also change my technique at the same time.


----------



## Borderbows

TomG said:


> That would explain what I experienced. I have had the hardest time tuning the bow since I have had those limbs... It didn't help that I also change my technique at the same time.


we have been though this problem with quite a few folks.



CJSdrftFLAT said:


> First, I can say that they are fast. I'm averaging 4-6 fps faster with my indoor arrows, vs my PSE Xpressions, at the same draw weight. But my BH is also 1/2" lower with the xxxxxx. The added speed of these limbs, in effect weakened my 2114s substantially...vs the same draw weight as my xpressions. xxxxxx recommends lower BHs in general with their limbs, but this was a must for me, as the arrows wouldn't tune. In addition, I've had to set up these arrows at true center shot. Gone are the days of "the right side of the arrow should visually touch the left side of the sting". I could not achieve a tune with a conventional set-up. But the center shot alignment was also a xxxxx recommendation. I will say that it took me longer to find a tune with these limbs that any other that I've had. Mostly because I had to depart from conventional tuning wisdom to do so. I also had to spend a lot more time balancing the limbs (adjusting the tiller, as many would say) than I have previously. But once "there" the claims that xxxxx makes, seem to be holding true.
> 
> A bad release, for me, used to mean a loss of 5 points. In otherwords a 10 would be a five. Now a bad release gets me a 7 or 8. My definition of a bad release is a pluck or slight pulling of the sting, causing either a left of right shot. Most of the time I pull it left (I'm a right handed shooter). Now, this doesn't mean that my scores have jumped up considerably...because I'm not a expert shooter...But I average around 270 FITA at 18M. My scores have gone up 3 to 4 points on average lately.
> 
> I've played around with a lot of shooting forms, dedicated a lot of time to minor variations, and all the while, my scores generally stayed around my averages. So I believe, that in this instance, the equipment has actually made a small, yet noticeable difference. My hats off to xxxxxx...their design seems to be doing what they claim it will do.


i have removed the brand since this is a Uukha Thread but this was a copy of a review on another forum posted by a 3rd party, here for others to read back in 2010


----------



## Vittorio

I have a limited experience with UuKha 100 limbs, tha have been used by René Kouassy (Ivory Coast) to win the African Olympic qualification tournament and to compete in London (lost 4/6 to Gael Prevost at 32nd of finals), and I have not performed speed tests with them, but as far as tuning is concerned , frankly I have had no troubles at all with them in both occasions. From this limited experience, I can only say that for sure they were very forgiving, at least in the set up used, and what has surprised me is that changing suddenly a string from a very used one to a new one (with more than 50 tourns and bigger) just the day before of the qualification round in london, did not change tuining at all. May be nothing to do with limbs, but may be no ... 
Last weekend the Italian Junior Luca Maran has won the Italian Junior champs with UK100 limbs, and last february he has won the World Indoor Junior Championships in Las vegas with them.
So, for sure these limbs are performing well if in the right hands (see also Thomas Faucheron's results, French Champion last week).
I'm tempted since a while to buy a pair for my daughter to study them a little bit more ... may be I'll do it soon.


----------



## edgerat

I wonder if they are designed to be shot with a shorter string(to keep the string in the groove). Or, do they want a long string, low-BH, like a Border limb? Seems like a lot of variables to test out eh?


----------



## TomG

I have found that with different poundage settings (pre-stress) the bow sounded better with different BH. Low setting, high brace height. High setting, low BH. 

Also, I found out that BH has almost no influence with final pulled weight. And a high setting with a high BH is very unstable in the vertical plane. You can move the string up and down (at rest) way too easily.


----------



## Borderbows

TomG said:


> I have found that with different poundage settings (pre-stress) the bow sounded better with different BH. Low setting, high brace height. High setting, low BH.
> 
> Also, I found out that BH has almost no influence with final pulled weight. And a high setting with a high BH is very unstable in the vertical plane. You can move the string up and down (at rest) way too easily.


your spot on there. we noticed about 1/4lb in about 1" in brace and the changes in brace to bolt position vs stability are also right. if you trace the side profile of the limbs both bolt in/low bh and bolts out /high bh. you will find both traces ate near on the exact same. hence the stability is the same.


----------



## zal

They are very, very good limbs. A friend of mine bought a set for his hunting rig and I've been playing with them ever since. They will probably be my next limbs if my current stock of Sky Conquests, MK 1440's and Border XP-10's manage to spontaneously combust.

I like the draw cycle and torsional stiffness very much. They are extremely loud, but I kinda like that in a limb. Also spooks your neighbouring competitors


----------



## Harperman

zal said:


> They are very, very good limbs. A friend of mine bought a set for his hunting rig and I've been playing with them ever since. They will probably be my next limbs if my current stock of Sky Conquests, MK 1440's and Border XP-10's manage to spontaneously combust.
> 
> I like the draw cycle and torsional stiffness very much. They are extremely loud, but I kinda like that in a limb. Also spooks your neighbouring competitors


ZAL.....Thanks for the reply......Another question, if I may ask it......is the marked weight and actual weight accurate??...I'm still on the fence on what weight limb to buy...With different limb Manf. marking limb weights at different locations, it would kinda nice to know how these limbs are marked for weight ranges VS. limb bolt setting...Thanks!.......Jim


----------



## Johndburk

Harperman said:


> ZAL.....Thanks for the reply......Another question, if I may ask it......is the marked weight and actual weight accurate??...I'm still on the fence on what weight limb to buy...With different limb Manf. marking limb weights at different locations, it would kinda nice to know how these limbs are marked for weight ranges VS. limb bolt setting...Thanks!.......Jim


Uukha has a draw weight calculator on their website, and by the defaults it would seem their limbs are rated with the bolts in mid-position.

http://www.uukha.com/en/calculateur-en.php


----------



## zal

I think the pair my friend has is about same as equivalent W&W limbs he has. I can't really compare though as they are 46lbs limbs and I draw about 58lbs out of them. But it looks about right as I usually use 38lbs limbs and they tend to be around 48-50 at my draw, apart from samicks which I always pick 36's.


----------



## bowmaster1972

I shot a pair of Ex1s today for the first time, and my initial reaction was "WOW". I did not change my set up on my bow since I was only trying them out on loan from a friend. The limbs are 36lb, and I have the pockets adjusted all the way out. First think I noticed, was the brace height from my other limbs to the Uukhas was lower by a full inch, so I had to spin the string up quite a bit to get back to the 8 7/8" BH. They are a little louder on the release, but it is a different kind of loud. Where I was expecting an impact on release, the limbs hummed. Yeah, that's right, hummed. Not only did they hum on the release, they continued all the way through the follow through. My regular limbs are 38lb gold medalist carbon foam limbs (kinda old, I know), and I did not notice any loss of speed or accuracy with the Uukhas. So far, I've been impressed. Not sure if I'm impressed enough to drop a bank on the Ex100 yet, but maybe in the future.


----------



## Johndburk

I've got a set of 32# EX1's on order from LancasterArchery, UPS should be getting them here on Monday. I'll post back after I've shot with them for a few days.

In the past I've shot GM Carbon+ 36's and Winex 38#'s, currently shooting SF Premium Wood 26# with the bolts cranked all the way down (they've been my rehab limbs, started back with the bolts all the way out). It will be interesting to see how they compare.

It will also be interesting see how they tune to arrow spine, as I've been reading how these tune for weaker arrows than other limbs of comparable draw weight. I currently have some Plat Plus 1813's cut to 26-3/4" nock groove->EOS (26-1/8" shaft only) with 125gr points that tune for me slightly stiff at 28#'s on the SF limbs, so it should be a real science experiment seeing if I can tune these arrows to the EX1's (lots of room to play with point weight).

If only I could get access to a chrono...


----------



## deepsprayj

Im looking at getting some 36lbers next week. They look good so we will see.

Shoot, work, shoot!


----------



## midwayarcherywi

The UX 100 limbs have been very easy to tune. They have tuned easily in a very wide band of parameters (BH, Arrow spine, Tiller, etc). Read that as not fussy. 

The current issue of Archery Focus Magazine has a review.


----------



## airwolfipsc

Ordered mine yesterday and will be playing with it on the weekend. Cant really know for sure how it will compare to my Yamaha Eolla
but we will see. My combo will be on an RX 27" riser with medium uukha #34 limbs. Will post my findings soon.
Its cool to know to have the best of both worlds as far as equiptment. In my opinion this monolithic limbs are the future in Archery.


----------



## Johndburk

Received my 32# EX1's in Monday, but I've been under the weather so I haven't had a chance to shoot them yet. Exquisite timing. So far I can only say that the sleeves they come in are very nice...

But I did build a string for it, and the interesting thing is that I had to build a string 3/4" shorter than I was using with my SF Premium's to get the same brace height with the same number of twists. The SF string was 64 3/8", while the EX1 string ends up at 63 5/8" for my 25" W&W Inno riser.


----------



## airwolfipsc

This adaptor will also take the new sf elite+ limbs.


----------



## Johndburk

I've had a chance to tune and shoot these limbs (Uukha EX1 32#mediums) for a few days, and they're great to shoot, and very odd to tune, but in a good way.

They draw as marked on my 25" W&W Inno riser; 32# limbs are a few oz's over 32# at 28". They draw 33# at my DL of 28 1/2".

They mounted well, no issues with limb pocket fit. My SF Premium limbs required the upper limb bolt to be 1 3/8 turns farther out than the lower to maintain a 1/8" tiller. With the EX1's, I set the both top and bottom bolts to mid-range (3 turns out) and got a 1/8" tiller right off the bat. Well that was easy... 

Had built up a 14-strand string of 8125G, as per manu's recommendation for a 32#-38# draw. Had to lay 8 more strands under the center serving with .018 Majesty to get a good fit for a #2 beiter nock.

Lining up the string with the bolt holes, and then double-checking with a set of Beiter limb gauges, they looked out of alignment - oh wait, the $120 SF's were a bit twisted so I had tweaked the upper pocket to compensate. Adjusting the limb pockets so that everything lined up with the EX1's showed both pockets adjusted the same, and then checking that it was "on-plane" as per Limbwalker's excellent thread on the subject http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1703779 , I ended up with everything lined up dead center, and the limb pockets were both dead-center in their adjustment range. Assuming my Inno Carbon riser to be untwisted (a reasonable assumption), these limbs look to be perfectly straight. 

After reading comments earlier in this thread, and in accordance with the manufacturer's suggestions, I set the center shot to half-way between no centershot and normal (string at right edge of shaft end), so that the string side away from the riser was 1/2 between tip and shaft end.

I set the brace height to 8 7/8", which is close enough to the mid-range of the manu's recommended b/h of 225mm +/- 10mm (225mm = 8.858", 8 7/8" = 8.875").

I set up a paper tune frame to check for nock height (frame at 6m as in Tuning for Tens), and shot 2 bullet holes. Weird, never done that with a recurve through paper before... Decided not to mess with a good thing (even though I was expecting the arrows to show weak), and moved on to stiff plunger at 18m.

Cranked the Beiter plunger all the way down to get a stiff plunger, and with 1813's with 125gr points the bareshafts were about 6in right, weak as expected (these were the tune for my SF's at 28#). Swapped out the 125's for 100gr points, and the bareshafts were right in with the fletched. Really? That easy?









I set the plunger (with a medium spring in it) to mid-range 5/10, and shot the group in the attached pic. Thought it was a fluke, and shot pretty much the same group again. Never one to argue with success (especially when it's mine), I decided to play "out of range" game, and tweaked the plunger to be too weak by 2 full turns (3/10), shot a couple of ends, then set the plunger to 7/10 and shot a few more ends. The bareshafts didn't do what I expected; I was expecting them to drift 4-6 in or so left and right of the fletched group as I move the plunger from too-weak to too-stiff, but what I kept getting was that the bareshafts would either stay grouped with the fletched, or the bareshaft flyers would end up where I expected both bareshafts to end up. I could usually tell right at release if the bareshaft was going to group or not, and I was right most of the time, only the shots that felt "not quite right" ended up not grouping. 









As for speed, I know this is comparing apples to oranges, but with the SF Premiums at 28# and the 1813's tuned to match with 125gr points, I was getting 145.8 +/- 0.3 fps across a string of 6 shots.
With the EX1's at 33# and the same 1813's with 100gr points, I was getting 163.1 +/- 0.3 fps across 6 shots.

And I know there's more speed to be had just in the string alone; there's the 8 strands laid under the length of the center serving plus the brass nock point I can swap out for a beiter nock point to take a bunch of weight out of the center portion of the string, where it matters most.


----------



## Harperman

Johndburk....Thanks for the report, looks like good shooting to Me...What was the total weight of Your arrows??..I see that Your draw length is 28.5, and that the bow is drawing 33# at that draw length, so arrow weight would be great, just for comparison of speed performance, and all that....My Uukha's should be here soon....I'm liking what I'm hearing about these limbs....Thanks again, and Take care......Jim


----------



## airwolfipsc

Got mine and tested my medium 34# yesterday on my 27 RX.feels kinda like compound I really like it. very smooth.
I had another shooter pull the bow and said that its stiff at the beggining then smooth as you pull at anchor.
Pulled it on the bow guage and its 34# at my 29in draw. My only problem is that at the bottom of the limb, its making
a deep line horizontal scratch?? is it that the problem with all formula riser?


----------



## Johndburk

Don't have a grain scale to weigh the arrows, but OT2 says my arrows should weigh 342 grams. Platinum Plus 1813's, shaft-only length is 26 1/8", 100 gr screw-in points, 14-gr point insert, 13.7gr Beiter insert nock, no nock insert, 3 3" Gateway parabolic feathers.

Shooting these limbs is a pleasure. I'm finding them to be fairly quiet, with the sound being damped down really quickly (a really fast decay for those audio types). Their web site describes the sound as "When the bow is correctly set up, the noise is very short and dampened (a bit like a silent gun)" which I guess means a "silenced gun". This is pretty much the sound I hear, a muffled "thup" sound that quiets down very rapidly.

Not feeling any vibration from the shot, my bow arm elbow is nice and happy. My previous riser and limb combo, a Helix with 38# Winex's shooting 270gr C1's, used to make it cranky after a long session, I don't miss that at all.

I'm finding that the 5# jump from 28# to 33# is a bit much for me (wanted to test these out at the mid-range bolt setting, as that's UUkha suggests these are best with the bolts set between half-way and 3/4 of max. My form and groups are good for the first 50 arrows or so, but then I fall apart in a hurry... So I'll turn the bolts full out for a couple of weeks, climb back up the limb ladder, and we'll see how the sound changes. I'm expecting to have to raise the brace height with the limb bolts farther out to maintain the same limb curve profile at draw.


----------



## airwolfipsc

Got Mine yesterday. Medium 34lbs to my 27"RX. feels very ridgid at first then softens to the draw. kind of like a compound.
they are 34# at my 29 draw length. Did an 8/34 BH with 7top and 7 1/4 at the bottom limbs. Kind of loud with my 68 amo 16 strand dyneeb angel string.
its definitely not a swoosh sound and more of like a dengk sound. i also noticed that it made a horizontal mark on the bottom of the limbs and diggging ***?
are these normal on the formula rizer? it did chipped and damage the limbs..


----------



## KenYeoh

I got my ux100's as well as the upro handle yesterday. Didn't have time to shoot it, as it took me awhile to put it all together!

The limbs did not seat into the pockets easily (too much enamel issue, but in this case I do not think there is any enamel!). 
When I put my inno limbs into the pockets they snapped in extremely easily and could move freely up and down in the pocket.
When I put the ux100's into the cxt pockets, they too snapped in very well and could also move freely up and down in the pocket.
I think it is a mix of a slightly larger limb bolt of the upro handle, as well as having slightly too small of a groove in the ux100 limbs causing this. 

Once I got it set up, I used the same string on my inno setup and the BH was shortened by a full inch.
Compared to the Inno Primes, the draw feels very front loaded but becomes smoother after 22-23 inches of draw. 
At my full draw (~30.5 in. AMO) the limbs feel marginally smoother.

The grip is markedly more sharp on the outside of the hand, even more so than a BEST 1.0 style grip.
This has the effect of really seating the palm into the bow, perhaps too much, as when I feel I have "good" contact with the grip, my thumb knuckle is being really pushed forward when compared to my pinky knuckle. I'll need to do some actual shooting with the bow to see how I like it. Will also need to make a new string.


----------



## martinkartin

I've been shooting with my 68" 34# uukhas on a formula riser and I just want to ask what length of string are you all using? The limbs have a big recurve and end up being shorter than normal. I have tried both my 68" strings and ended up with 40+ twists to get a brace height of 8 1/4. Fast limbs but I haven't tuned enough of brace height to get a nice sound out of them simply because I dont want to go past 40 twists. Am I right to believe 40+ twists are too much?


----------



## Johndburk

I ended up building a string 3/4" shorter than normal to get the same brace height at the same number of twists for my EX1's on a W&W Inno riser. Can't say if the Formula setup will differ by the same amount.


----------



## lksseven

Hoyt Formula limbs are an inch longer than regular ILF limbs (for example, a medium ILF limb is approx 25", but the Hoyt Formula F3 medium limb is 26") - at least mine were. To compensate for the longer limb pocket in the Formula riser, Hoyt squeezed in the limb bolts about an inch toward the middle of the riser (which is why the Formula sight window is smaller than most ILF risers), thus necessitating the limbs be longer - so that a medium Formula riser plus medium Formula limbs would still equal approx. a 68" bow. 

Although the Uukha limb adapter should make an allowance for this?


----------



## martinkartin

I'm considered having a string made 3/4" shorter. My current strings work but like I mentioned, are 40+ twists on the string an acceptable number? or would they affect performance ie. nocking point, arrow speed, effectiveness?


----------



## Neo888

If you look at Brady's string in the close ups in this video, i believe he has 60+ twists on his string, but at least it definetely looks pretty twisted up.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnX7kEwaQTY&list=UUb467UvO4jRgKxWX1oqtkzA&index=16&feature=plcp


----------



## chrstphr

60 twists is normal. It takes 10 twists to change my brace height by 1/4 inch. I probably have 60+ twists in my string to get to 9.4 inches.


Chris


----------



## deadeyedickwc

where did you get the limbs from and how long was the wait


----------



## Harperman

I am running Uukha ''Shorts" on my 25" Win &Win riser..The string that I had for my Win & Win "Shorts" had only minimal twists in it, and the same string with the Uukha's mounted on my riser made the brace height come out to something like 7 3/8" brace height..I put 45 twists in it, and the brace height is still under 8"....I am definitely gonna get a new string made, to a shorter length...I like my strings with a good bit of twists in them, but having to have 60 twists in a string is too much for me....really liking the limbs, though...Jim


----------



## deadeyedickwc

how much did you have to shorten the string for it to work with the uukha limbs


----------



## Harperman

deadeyedickwc said:


> how much did you have to shorten the string for it to work with the uukha limbs


I haven't messed with the bow this week, having other things going on right now...When I do get the string length worked out, I can post on here......Take care....Jim


----------



## mike hogan

How those limbs working out for all you?


----------



## midwayarcherywi

Thousands of shots later, no issues. These are superb limbs worthy of a tournament shooters consideration.


----------



## Bigjono

I love my UX100 but sadly have had to put them up for sale


----------



## leschrader

I've been using Uukha EX1's for about a year. I switched from Hoyt 550's and the measured OTF weights were within 1/4 lb of each other. To get the bare shafts together took 1 1/2 to 2 turns on the limb bolts, reducing the weight by 2 lbs. They have a different draw/power cycle than the standard limb, a little like a compound, harder in the first half, but no let off....just constant after 3/4 draw. Back near the clicker, there is no disernable stacking.....some people like this, some don't. I do because I'm "age challenged" and it's easier on these old bones. The perception is that they are noiser, but not really, they just have a lower frequency hum that is different, so their noise stands out in a crowd. The shot is just as smooth with no more shock or vibration that the 550's. There is a speed increase, even with the reduction of OTF weight.....I didn't measure it, but it is noticable and I had to change my sure-loc sight by 3 hash marks at 20yds for the same zero point. They are about 3/4 inch shorter that the standard length, so you either have to wind a bunch of turns in the string, buy a custom string or make your own. So far I've just wound up my strings with no problems, but I'd like to try it with a custom string to see if there is any perceptable difference. I purchased an HPX riser and F7 limbs recently and really prefer the power stroke and feel of the Uukha's over the F7's.....I'll probably get some adapters to try the Uukha's on the formula riser. I'll post the out come after I've had a chance to try that combination. If I had a choice of Uukha's or the other brands of limbs I've shot over the years, I'd take the Uukha's........but I'd like to try some Borders. :wink:

Schrader


----------



## Harperman

I'm still loving mine...They are still fast, still smooth, and still straight...I also love that short of trying to break them, they are probably near indestructible...I've owned faster limbs, and quieter limbs, but these limbs seem very stable, make real good arrow speed, and dont seem to care much what brace height setting they are shot at...I'd buy another set in a heartbeat...They also shoot really nice on a short riser, such as a Warf conversion, or any of the short Hunting design risers such as the TradTech Titan...I'm gonna get some of the Uukha/Formula limb adapters, and mount them on my new Hoyt Tiburon, see how that limb/riser combo shoots.......Take care...........Jim


----------



## Mad Wally

I am currently shooting EX1's on a 27" Hoyt GMX and they are practically silent. I get comments from everybody on how quiet they are. 

My setup is:
Uukha EX1 long 32 lbs (39 otf)
Hoyt GMX 27" limb bolts 2 turns out
Draw length 31.5"
Brace height 9 1/4"
Tiller 5/32"
Nocking point 9/32"
String is 18 strand 8125G

Three things appear to be important for the uukha limbs and those are a high preload on the limb bolts, a high brace height and correct tiller. When these are correct the string only rests in the groove and should not touch the flat part of the limb. The tiller is important for reducing the "hum" as this is caused by a imbalance between the bottom and top limb as these limbs do not have a softer core they have little vibration dampening.


----------



## LittleJP

I've found that they are fast and reliable, and I'll pick up another set in a heartbeat, but alas, I do not have the funds, nor am I shooting regularly enough anymore to justify the purchase.
They are also fairly forgiving to tune. I have mine paired with a Uukha riser and it seems to shine a lot better than my previous setups.


----------



## bigfoot522

There was a post on TT where the sids said the mid part of the hex limbs strung should be straight and not braced to where a curve begins to show as vied from the side.

Does anyone know what the uukha profile should look like?
I am running by feel and result more than anything else.
My 21" satori is very similar to bernardini Cobra so I'm at 7.75" brace height which is in Hoyt satori recommendation.
Feels good, shoots good but I do not feel as much let off so to speak as hex. The bow is not hard to hold at full draw and has a very " constant" feel thru and thru.
I just want to be sure I am experiencing the limbs as designed as opposed to whatever works.


----------



## bigfoot522

I forget to add, the guys pictured above look as though each bow is braced with some limb bulge.


----------



## Black46

bigfoot522 said:


> The bow is not hard to hold at full draw and has a very " constant" feel thru and thru.


I would say this is pretty accurate description of the Uukha limbs in my experience. I had the exact same spec limbs in Hex 6.5 and VX1000 X-Curve. They have a very different feel. The Hex 6.5 are a little smoother on the back end, but they load up quite a bit more early in the draw and an aggressive feel when shot. The Uukha have a softer, linear feel on draw and through the shot. 

Paul


----------



## UtahIdahoHunter

I recently picked up a set of 36# long Uukha VX1000 Xcurves, but have shot them very little. Saving them for my field setup. My first impressions, Love the feel and how they draw. Almost like a letoff or break over feeling. A bit noisy but could have been the lack of tuning time. I will post more later.


----------



## bark-eater

I'm planning on purchasing a set of 30# long EX1's. I have a 32" draw so the reports of smoothness past 28" got me interested. The Uukha web site and calculator makes it look like the limbs are designed to run with preload IE: " (tiller bolts at Upro/UproLite max settings (+9%)) " 

What I'm wondering is how they will preform at -9% limb bolt settings on say a 25" Warf with laid back limb pad angles around 20 degree's? 

And how low can I dial down the poundage with out negative consequences?


----------



## Azzurri

EX1s on the way this week.


----------



## GoldArcher403

bark-eater said:


> I'm planning on purchasing a set of 30# long EX1's. I have a 32" draw so the reports of smoothness past 28" got me interested. The Uukha web site and calculator makes it look like the limbs are designed to run with preload IE: " (tiller bolts at Upro/UproLite max settings (+9%)) "
> 
> What I'm wondering is how they will preform at -9% limb bolt settings on say a 25" Warf with laid back limb pad angles around 20 degree's?
> 
> And how low can I dial down the poundage with out negative consequences?


I have taken my bolts out to the minimum setting using uukha limbs. The only thing I noticed is a slight increase in bow noise, and a reduction in speed (obviously). I typically dont like going that far out. The limb angle on the bolt creeps me out. Always afraid it will pop out lol. It never has but still. I always prefer bolts down if possible.


----------

